# Tennis Silicon Oasis



## zikomo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

New to Dubai, used to playing tennis regularly, although by no means Federer.

Wondering if there's anyone in/around Silicon Oasis interested in playing some time.

Maybe after sunset...


----------



## Leeo (Sep 1, 2008)

zikomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to Dubai, used to playing tennis regularly, although by no means Federer.
> 
> ...


I will be  Moving in soon


----------



## Trmac620 (Nov 7, 2011)

not sure if you are still looking, but I live in Cedre Villa's and would like to start playing again. Used to play in college and have played here a few times already.

Let me know if you are still looking for players.

Tim


----------



## BarryBoy (Jun 26, 2012)

Trmac620 said:


> not sure if you are still looking, but I live in Cedre Villa's and would like to start playing again. Used to play in college and have played here a few times already.
> 
> Let me know if you are still looking for players.
> 
> Tim


Tim,

I posted a similar query earlier too, I am looking for someone to play a game of tennis with. Would you be interested in a game ?

Cheers
Barryboy


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

zikomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to Dubai, used to playing tennis regularly, although by no means Federer.
> 
> ...


.... And Federer is history!


----------



## Trmac620 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Barry,

Yes, I would be interested. I am going back to the states for a few weeks, how about we set something up when I get back?

I'll pm you my contact information.

Talk soon.....Tim





BarryBoy said:


> Tim,
> 
> I posted a similar query earlier too, I am looking for someone to play a game of tennis with. Would you be interested in a game ?
> 
> ...


----------

